# IPv6 delegate



## lewy84 (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome

I would like each of its delegate class:: / 48 class:: / 64 to the second server, but I do not know how to do it. Can anyone provide a sample config?

Best Regards

Hubert Lewandowski


----------

